

Ubuntu Users Win Back Privacy - LinuxNZ
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2014/03/30/ubuntu-users-win-back-privacy

======
jonathonf
About time. The feature was (as far as I could tell) also in breach of
European data protection law (no opt-in/opt-out, no information in advance of
opt-in about what was being collected, how information was being stored, what
it was being used for, or where and how long it is being stored).

------
DeltaMoo
This is great news

